# Stuart Twin Victoria



## Steve_Withnell (Oct 2, 2010)

Here you go guys - a nice video of the Twin Version:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_KBXDNpxUY&feature=related[/ame]

Steve


----------



## bigal2749 (Oct 6, 2010)

Happy to see someone thought enough of my video to post it on the forum.
Should really make another and run it at a slower speed.

Really wish I had the skill to have made it in the first place


----------



## Steve_Withnell (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice engine, nice video Al.

You obviously take great pleasure in your engines.

Steve


----------

